# Once and for all...how to freeze roasted beans??



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have made a slight tactical error and ordered 4 x 250 g bags of Clifton coffee EQ10 for delivery tomorrow. Thing is my kitchen is being ripped out on Friday and the coffee machine will be in storage for 2-3 weeks.

I will be able to deal with 1 bag over the weekend, but that leaves three others...!

So, I don't have a vacuum sealer, but the bags will be individually sealed.

what can I do to ensure the coffee is in the best possible condition when I come to drink it in 3-5 weeks' time?

I know there are countless comments on freezing, but I have never got to the bottom of understanding the ins and outs of what is acceptable storage practice, no matter how much I read.

Thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just chuck them in......some say put tape over the one way valve but why? Thats to allow gas to escape not enter. If they re recently roasted, wait until the degassing has finished then put a pinprick through and squeeze all the gas out so the beans are not wallowing in it


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you.

And how to defrost to brew espresso?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> I have made a slight tactical error and ordered 4 x 250 g bags of Clifton coffee EQ10 for delivery tomorrow. Thing is my kitchen is being ripped out on Friday and the coffee machine will be in storage for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I will be able to deal with 1 bag over the weekend, but that leaves three others...!
> 
> ...


Tape up the valve on the bag (assuming that there is one) and stick them in the freezer. When you're ready, take the bag out, leave the valve taped up and allow to defrost at room temperature before opening.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

if they are 250 gm nags, then why not just take a bag out to save opening and closing. When I used to do this years ago, I ground the frozen bean......they are not really frozen in the true sense anyway


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Makes sense to defrost inside the bag, so only existing moisture in that sealed system.

Tempted to agree with dfk41 on why tape a one way valve tho - surely it is designed to ensure I cannot let air and moisture in?? Unless maybe it doesn't function so well at sub-zero temps.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> ......they are not really frozen in the true sense anyway


Just very, very cold!!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have recently been doing this with some rave beans. I let them have the 10 days rest after roast then split them into zip lock bags then freeze. As and when I need then just take a bag out of the freezer and let defrost.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Good to hear I'm not trying something totally stupid. Guess they might degrade slightly, but surely will be better frozen and defrosted than just sat in a dusty cupboard for 5 weeks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you rest (de-gas) the beans prior to freezing then there shouldn't be an issue taping over the valve. Isn't this also to prevent any odour from the beans transferring to other foods in the freezer?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> Isn't this also to prevent any odour from the beans transferring to other foods in the freezer?


Maybe - hadn't thought about that. Always assumed the main problem with odours going affecting the beans TBH, but you could be right there.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Vacuum. Pack. Dem. Beenz.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Vacuum. Pack. Dem. Beenz.


Don't have the tools for this ATM.

What's the difference between vacuum packing in a small batcj and using the roasters sealed one-way packaging?

Could always attach our dyson to the one way valve on the packaging???


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Don't have the tools for this ATM.
> 
> What's the difference between vacuum packing in a small batcj and using the roasters sealed one-way packaging?
> 
> Could always attach our dyson to the one way valve on the packaging???


So the way i look at it is this: vacuum packing is going to draw as much air from between the beans as possible and the oxygen in the air that is left between the beans when you don't vacuum pack is going to cause low level oxidisation, like a stone cold coffee killer slowly chipping away at that precious cargo you've cryogenically frozen in time so it can't defend itself.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Scotford said:


> vacuum packing is going to draw as much air from between the beans as possible .


Yes, that makes sense. Dyson it is.

Still all in agreement though that, whatever method used, it is better to freeze for 3-5 weeks, than to leave sealed in a cupboard for similar time?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I put beans into smaller size containers say about 80g at a time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Still all in agreement though that, whatever method used, it is better to freeze for 3-5 weeks, than to leave sealed in a cupboard for similar time?


I've yet to freeze any beans and on the odd occasion that I've had beans for that long, have left them still sealed in their original bags or in Vacu Vin containers for even longer. Stored in a cool dark cupboard. They were more than drinkable. Main difference I noticed between fresh beans and older ones was usually less crema and so not great for attempting latte art though.

It's not something I'd intend to let happen regularly. But with a fair number of people freezing their excess beans, it's something I'd consider in future. Vacuum sealing after resting them.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Starting to wonder about freezing one 250g bag (post dyson treatment) and stashing the other in a cupboard as a comparison.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I put my unopened bags inside ziplock freezer bags that I have sucked as much air from as possible. Never a problem after a month or two. However, once tried beans after six months of freezing this way and they were rank.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Starting to wonder about freezing one 250g bag (post dyson treatment) and stashing the other in a cupboard as a comparison.


I think you owe it to us and yourself to keep at least one out for comparison


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

If I have more than one week's supply left after resting. I do freeze my coffee and I do tape up the one-way-valve, before placing in good quality, re-sealable, double seal freezer bags.

I don't have access to a vacuum sealer, but find you can suck out pretty much all of the air (my wife already thinks I'm strange, so this doesn't raise an eyebrow anymore) just by leaving an inch, or so, of the seal open. A straw inserted into the opening works well too, but that looks even more strange, "and no, I'm not going to make a video".

I have to admit @rob177palmer I haven't thought about trying the Dyson, so thanks for the tip:good:

All jokes aside though. After two or three weeks in the freezer, I take the bag of beans out of the freezer bag and allow to defrost overnight (tape still over the valve) before opening, and I honestly don't notice any difference between a bag that's just been left to rest for 10 days!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I routinely use beans that have been in the freezer for longer than six months and they're absolutely fine. Scott Rao's account is interesting - including the time (years) his beans were in the freezer (from memory, his mother's freezer but I don't think that was the key variable).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it not simpler just to control your purchasing? A lot of darker beans need 21 days plus rest anyway. Any bean will remain drinkable up to 4 to 6 weeks post roast if the bag is unopened so how much coffee are you buying? In the old days, we used to buy proper vacuum machines with bags with a valve designed for the machine. You home roasted, put the beans in, sucked the air out. Next day, as the bean degassed you then sucked it out again and so on until eventually the beans were static and no gas produced. Without opening the bag and exposing the bean to the elements and starting the process off again, they would say vacuum packed for weeks. Never been a fan of freezing......cannot see the point.....it is a bit like buying a fresh chicken then freezing it


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't defrost, just grind and brew.

Have not noticed any drop in quality


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm going to try this. Separate beans into sizes for use - say 18g or whatever,suck out the air that's visible and seal in the freezer after labelling so I know what I've got. That way I've a choice of beans ready to use depending on the occasion.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You cannot beat a fresh bean......not by freezing.......not by beaming me up Scotty.........not by putting straws in and sucking........what else do you readily accept second best in life with?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> You cannot beat a fresh bean......not by freezing.......not by beaming me up Scotty.........not by putting straws in and sucking........what else do you readily accept second best in life with?


How are you so sure freezing beans degrades them? They're not like chicken, they have much less moisture, there's precious little to actually freeze, but the low temp stop degredation.

How fresh is a fresh bean? Day one or day twenty one? Surely after resting they're 3 weeks old and not fresh any more? (By "fresh", I of course mean, dried & processed, then roasted...all the things that typically exclude food products from the description of fresh).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You cannot beat a fresh bean......not by freezing.......not by beaming me up Scotty.........not by putting straws in and sucking........what else do you readily accept second best in life with?


Sticking em in a tin for 6 months on a supermarket shelf is ok though ? Confused ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway - freeze some - try it - see if it makes a difference ( to the op that is ) . All that really matters on the end is his opinion on if he likes the results or not.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh no, the deadly duo are tag teaming me again

boots, go ask Illy, the largest coffee manufacturer in the world if you have questions about their process

mwjb......I am making a statement.......you cannot beat a fresh bean. If you think you can, you are more than welcome to try.......I used to freeze beans years ago and stopped......have you? I prefer basic stock management whereby I always have something ready to drink and if I don't, I have Illy to fall back on


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok you could just let em rest 4 weeks , plenty fresh then too


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Oh no, the deadly duo are tag teaming me again
> 
> boots, go ask Illy, the largest coffee manufacturer in the world if you have questions about their process
> 
> mwjb......I am making a statement.......you cannot beat a fresh bean. If you think you can, you are more than welcome to try.......I used to freeze beans years ago and stopped......have you? I prefer basic stock management whereby I always have something ready to drink and if I don't, I have Illy to fall back on


So you grind & pull a shot the day after they come out the roaster?

People have been successfully freezing coffee for decades. No one is ganging up on you, you have chosen to state that you know freezing doesn't work.

Your fresh bean is the equivalent of the chicken in a pot noodle, rather than your fresh unfrozen chicken. The word fresh in your context is something that you understand, but makes no sense in the universal sense.

Illy beans (which I also enjoy from time to time) are preserved, as are Lavazza & other vac packed coffee (both slow degredation), freezing (stops degredation) can be used in conjunction with those methods, or on it's own. They're not at odds, they're complementary. What's the roast date on your Illy Dave-E-Fresh?


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> You cannot beat a fresh bean......not by freezing.......not by beaming me up Scotty.........not by putting straws in and sucking........what else do you readily accept second best in life with?


Personally, I'm not trying to beat a fresh bean, I'm just preserving it, so it's as good as the day 'when I do get round to grinding it' as it was when it was initially ready for grinding. Which it most definitely is!

Until recently I had to buy my coffee in batches of 5 x 250g in order to make it cost effective with the postal charges, as, at the time I didn't have a local roaster to visit whenever I fancied.

While working away from home a couple of days per week, it was taking me 2-3 weeks just to get through one bag, not ideal if you times that by 5, so I had to find a method of preserving the beans, which I did.

I'm sure it would be nice to whip down to the local roaster whenever you please and sit and drink coffee all day, or to have enough time to get through an order of 5 bags in a week or two. Unfortunately, it doesn't work like that for the majority of us!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Jack-Jones

Your 5 x 250 gm bags will last comfortably 6 weeks post roast. I do not see what you are achieving. You sound like an MC2 owner trying to persuade us his grinder is different and up there with the big boys! Still, you must do whatever you think is right


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> @Jack-Jones
> 
> Your 5 x 250 gm bags will last comfortably 6 weeks post roast. I do not see what you are achieving. You sound like an MC2 owner trying to persuade us his grinder is different and up there with the big boys! Still, you must do whatever you think is right


 @dfk41

That's just it, my 5 x 250grams were not lasting 6 weeks and are far fresher after freezing, is it that difficult to understand.









And if being up there with the BIG BOYS gives me an attitude like yours, I'm fine where I am.

Have a good Easter one and all.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally, I would never buy so much coffee that I could not drink it without having to freeze. Does that make you a tightwad or perhaps I am missing a trick......no offence meant..........I am old and grumpy, everyone knows that!


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Personally, I would never buy so much coffee that I could not drink it without having to freeze. Does that make you a tightwad or perhaps I am missing a trick......no offence meant..........I am old and grumpy, everyone knows that!


None taken. I too have my grumpy moments!

Have a good weekend.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Craig-R872 said:


> I have recently been doing this with some rave beans. I let them have the 10 days rest after roast then split them into zip lock bags then freeze. As and when I need then just take a bag out of the freezer and let defrost.


nice one craig, just bought 5 bags from rave and was wondering what to do myself, will try that too cheers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Craig-R872 said:


> I have recently been doing this with some rave beans. I let them have the 10 days rest after roast then split them into zip lock bags then freeze. As and when I need then just take a bag out of the freezer and let defrost.


It has been mentioned by some that grinding beans straight from the freezer produces a better grind consistency than letting them defrost first.

Perhaps worth giving it a try and see what you think?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I actually did this a few days ago, more by accident as I has forgot to get them out. I will admit I didn't notice anything taste wise much different. The shot took aprox 5 seconds longer than normal. This was with my Sage grinder but I do plan in experimenting more when I get my new sette 270.


----------

